# Mud additives



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all, First post here for a while hope everyone had a good xmas and start to the new year.

Im thinking abut mud additives, I cant get any here in nz i know of, Theres the old classic dish soap trick but im wondering about this product Floetrol paint additive. The mud here is quite stiff and dry, even when thinned back doesnt really flow so much , Some of the boxing clips i watch the muds so slick and smooth i think wow wish that stuff was my mud and did that. Cant think of any bad side affect of trying this, Its should still dry, Stay binded etc etc, Any thought guys.

http://www.floodaustralia.net/products/paint_additives/floetrol.php


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never had any problems putting it in mud, I'd say go for it.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

cazna said:


> Hi all, First post here for a while hope everyone had a good xmas and start to the new year.
> 
> Im thinking abut mud additives, I cant get any here in nz i know of, Theres the old classic dish soap trick but im wondering about this product Floetrol paint additive. The mud here is quite stiff and dry, even when thinned back doesnt really flow so much , Some of the boxing clips i watch the muds so slick and smooth i think wow wish that stuff was my mud and did that. Cant think of any bad side affect of trying this, Its should still dry, Stay binded etc etc, Any thought guys.
> 
> http://www.floodaustralia.net/products/paint_additives/floetrol.php


Caz have you no glue mud down way unda, really a hand full of gluemud in the finish coat mixed gives a smooth coat out of the box, mixing mud night before also takes out air,


I ran out of glue mud once,

once,

anyway i squirt some whiteglue in me mix, 
pick out what you need to know or refresh ur mind


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

cazna said:


> Hi all, First post here for a while hope everyone had a good xmas and start to the new year.
> 
> Im thinking abut mud additives, I cant get any here in nz i know of, Theres the old classic dish soap trick but im wondering about this product Floetrol paint additive. The mud here is quite stiff and dry, even when thinned back doesnt really flow so much , Some of the boxing clips i watch the muds so slick and smooth i think wow wish that stuff was my mud and did that. Cant think of any bad side affect of trying this, Its should still dry, Stay binded etc etc, Any thought guys.
> 
> http://www.floodaustralia.net/products/paint_additives/floetrol.php


Why not try admix?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Why not try admix?


Cant get it


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

cazna said:


> Cant get it


They sell an acrylic admix type additive at Home Depot. Ive bought it many a time. They also sell Admix acrylic additive at most drywall shop. We use it in many applications to strengthen mud. Don't expect to do much sanding if you use it.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> They sell an acrylic admix type additive at Home Depot. Ive bought it many a time. They also sell Admix acrylic additive at most drywall shop. We use it in many applications to strengthen mud. Don't expect to do much sanding if you use it.


Base?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried floetrol today in some multi. Cp tubed a house full of corners. Added paper rolled and 2.5 anglehead. Floetrol made quite a surprising difference. Every stage was better. More slip and workability Better to tube suck and push. Better to roll and glaze. Less effort and slicker finish. Very happy looking forward to boxing it.


----------

